# Visual Basic > Xamarin >  Xamarin or Xcode?

## DanielRMC

Hi all.

I was recently asked by my work to create a basic IPAD app to report our processing data, I"m a cook not a programmer however I was a C programmer many years ago however that was in the Win 3.1 and DOS 6.2 era  :Smilie: 

We currently do it on paper and I need to create a basic IPad app which we can use instead.

There are about 10 different paper forms.

The data is pretty basic.  Name, Date, Machine, Temperatures, etc.

I have purchased a Mac, Ipad Air, have Xamarin and also Xcode + Swift UI.

As cooks we will fill out our IPAD forms and at the end of the shift we will submit it (somewhere) and in some format.   I was thinking maybe just a local excel file and they management can take it from there - I'm not getting paid for this, its a hobby.

My questions are do I:

Use Xamarin or do it in Xcode and Swift (I'm learning Swift now) or what would you suggest would be easiest since I have very little experience with IoS though I'm a quick learner.

Is this something that looks easy but is going to turn into something very complicated?  

Each machine has about 4 forms each per shift - what would you suggest would be the best format, tab pages, swiping between forms?  Embedded Excel form possible on IPad?

I'm just trying to work out a starting strategy and don't want to have to spend too much time on it.

Thanks for any help you might offer.

----------

